# Packer Boots anyone.



## The Equestrian vagabond (Mar 14, 2014)

This is what I have always ridden in. I normally wear an 8 but I get these in an 8.5. very comfortable for riding and walking, it has a bit higher ankle support. they don't have a very big heel, but I also use caged stirrups so I don't worry about that. and I wear half chaps.
https://www.valleyvet.com/ct_detail.html?pgguid=30E074BB-7B6A-11D5-A192-00B0D0204AE5


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My normal riding boots are these Red Wings:










https://www.redwingshoes.com/work/mens/nailseat-01155.html?cgid=mens-work​
Decent for walking. I think they are fine for riding:








Ariat made the only packer boots I've tried and I wasn't fond of them.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

My son wore woman's boots until he hit the top of the sizing chart. We tried several brands but he found for a narrow heel and foot (liking space in the toe too) that the Justin lace up work boots worked really well. Rides in them and works in them. Wears with half chaps for riding.


----------

